

Ask HN: Why are new nosql databases a dime a dozen? - carlosantelo

I don&#x27;t understand this phenomenon; even I want to make one for my application domain, but at the same time, all of this seems intuitively wrong. Perhaps some of you have some insight, thanks!
======
gaius
Because writing a NoSQL database is easy. MongoDB is just a thin wrapper
around mmap() that makes it look like JSON for example. Whereas writing a new
and better SQL query optimizer is hard, and testing to ensure no data loss is
tedious, the MongoDB guys just skipped it.

~~~
spydum
Completely agree. I recall when I first saw the nosql craze and asked myself,
what does this offer over and above what berkeleyDB did decades ago? Answer is
very little.. Yes some features that the nosql packages add are nice, but they
are not game changing.

------
weddpros
I guess it's because people don't buy the "one size fits all" approach to
databases anymore... 15 years ago, you had to choose between Oracle, db2 or
Sybase... The SQL offer grew significantly too since then.

You're probably right: nosql DB developers spread their efforts too thin. I'm
currently only interested in new DBs if they solve a new problem (statistics
and behavior DBs look promising).

